# Elizabeth Warren Has It In for Christians who Love and Care for Pregnant Women in Trouble.



## Ed Walsh (Jul 30, 2022)

Greetings friends,

Elizabeth Warren stated that she believed the government should shut down all nationwide pregnancy centers.





Note: I know nothing about the organization, Answers in Genesis, that brings us this video.


----------



## retroGRAD3 (Jul 30, 2022)

The left and their demon possessed "priests".

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Jul 30, 2022)

Presbyterian pastor and Jonathan Edwards scholar, Matthew Everhard, weighs on on this:

Reactions: Like 1


----------

